

Sean Chalmers – Write Yourself a Scheme – BFPG – 2014-06-24 - coolsunglasses
https://vimeo.com/99124387

======
coolsunglasses
Slides: [http://slides.com/mankykitty/write-in-the-
scheme#/](http://slides.com/mankykitty/write-in-the-scheme#/)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/mankyKitty](https://twitter.com/mankyKitty)

